# Solved: MSVCR71.dll ws not found



## execrecruiter (Feb 2, 2010)

Whenever I reboot my computer and attempt to open my Quicken 2006 I get an error message: 

"Application failed to start MSVCR71.dll was not found"

I have been to the microsoft site and went through their "fix" which was to download the newest Windows Media Player. After installing that software, Quicken started with no issues. However, upon reboot the same problem continues to occur and I have to reinstall Quicken everytime, which is a bit of a hassle and a pain. My operating system is Windows XP Pro/Service Pack 3. This just started and has now been going on for three days. Help!

Any assistance with this issue would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try installing the C Runtimes.


----------



## execrecruiter (Feb 2, 2010)

I have downloaded the file you recommended. It wants to know where I want to extract the files to? Can I just make a folder extract it to that folder, then run it from there?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Hold on. I'll try it.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can just extract it to your desktop, if you want. There is only one file inside, another exe for installing. Strange, really.


----------



## execrecruiter (Feb 2, 2010)

It appeared that this fix worked. I ran the exe and rebooted the system and Quicken opened up with no difficulty. The real test will be tonight when I shut down and my server reboots. I will update you in the AM tomorrow. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Good. Maybe tomorrow------> You can mark your own threads "solved" using the button above.


----------



## execrecruiter (Feb 2, 2010)

exactly what I am hoping to do. Thanks again for your insight.


----------



## execrecruiter (Feb 2, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know that all is well and working properly. Thank you again for your help. 

Terry


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

execrecruiter said:


> Just wanted to let you know that all is well and working properly. Thank you again for your help.
> 
> Terry


You're welcome. These things can get sticky at times if the application wants dll's in its folder, but most will use the system ones.


----------



## Shellymm (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm having the same problem. My Quicken Deluxe 2005 program all of a sudden will not load. Get msg: "Application failed to start because MSVCR71.dll was not found." Moderator Elvandil's post of 2-Feb-2010 8:19am suggests "try installing the C Runtimes." When I click on C Runtimes and go to the site, it is not clear to me what I am to download. Is it the VC6Redistsetup-enu.exe package? If so, then what do I do with it? Will this install the MSVCR71.dll into the Windows system files? Is that where Quicken sw looks to find it on startup? Any help would very much be appreciated.


----------

